# Ancalagon vs. Glaurung?



## SpencerC18

I know Ancalagon is the greatest winged dragon, but Glaurung is the grandaddy of em all. Besides he has spells and stuff so I think Glaurung would win.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Gamil Zirak

Interesting question. It would be one heck of a battle. I don't think Glaurung's spells would work on another dragon. So, the good money is on Ancalagon.


----------



## Mormegil

I think my money would go on Ancalagon. He has a huge advantage with wings. And I agree that Glaurung's spells wouldn't work on another Dragon.


----------



## chrysophalax

I tend to agree that wings would offer a great advantage. However, have you read the description of Glaurung? That his head could rest on a hill-top? Sounds pretty impressive to me!


----------



## Mormegil

Yes Chrys, that's true, but The fall of Ancalagon broke the towers of Thangorodrim. These were both big bad Dragons.


----------



## SpencerC18

Does anyone know the exact order or rank of like power with dragons?


----------



## chrysophalax

Are you referring to the Dragons in Tolkien's world alone?


----------



## SpencerC18

um yes this is the tolkien forum so yeah just tolkien world dragons lol just mess'n with ya


----------



## chrysophalax

All righty then! I would have to say Ancalagon the Black, Glaurung, Scatha and then the likes of Smaug the Golden.......from greatest to least among Dragons mentioned.


----------



## Eomer Dinmention

Everyones knows Anc is going to win  at Anc lol 

hehhehe


----------



## Lantarion

*cough* punctuation! *cough* 
I agree with most. Glaurung's advantage was his girth and physical strength, as well as his hypnotic powers. But I would think he was quite slow and sluggish, whereas a great winged lizard would just jump around and whack old G unconscious.


----------



## dacman

woah, one second...
Glaurung would, it seems, have a great defensive advantage due to his massive size, and Ancalagon would not have too much of an advantage in the air. 
Ancalagon would have greater mobility, but in order to fight the grounded Glaurung, would have to forgo the wings anyway. 
Also, what is the basis of the argument that Galurung wouldn't be able to use spells on Ancalagon? My opinion is that the spells would be based on the strength of Glaurung's mind as opposed to that of Ancalagon, not their status as dragons.
If the fight came down to a simple, head-on collision of mind and body, it seems that the first dragon would have an advantage.
Of course, on any given day, any dragon can defeat any other dragon, it would depend on what tactics Ancalagon would use, and the terrain, and the situation, and teh emotional states of both dragons, etc...
sorry if I took this a little too far,


----------



## Bucky

chrysophalax said:


> All righty then! I would have to say Ancalagon the Black, Glaurung, Scatha and then the likes of Smaug the Golden.......from greatest to least among Dragons mentioned.



*Why 'Scatha the Worm' ahead of Smaug?

The term 'worm would indicate a wingless dragon.

Besides, Smaug is called 'the greatest dragon of his day'......

How far back does that go? To Scatha's time?

Possibly.

Either way, I'd take Smaug.


As far as Glaurung versus Ancalagon, don't forget that Gandalf tells Frodo "no dragon, not even Ancalgon the Black ....could have harmed the One Ring."

This seems to imply that Ancalagon was the greatest dragon ever......

*


----------



## Ithrynluin

Bucky said:


> As far as Glaurung versus Ancalagon, don't forget that Gandalf tells Frodo "no dragon, not even Ancalgon the Black ....could have harmed the One Ring."



That's because Ancalagon's power lay in brute strength, whereas Glaurung's in his great cunning. 

So even if the hottest fire burned within Ancalagon (as per Gandalf), could that hurt another dragon? This being in response to someone saying Glaurung's spells might not work on another dragon.

Anyway, I agree with dacman. I don't think a fight between these two would have a clear-cut winner.

But if I was cornered I'd put my money on big G.


----------



## Úlairi

I think they're just both soooo awesome...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Bucky

Ithrynluin said:


> That's because Ancalagon's power lay in brute strength, whereas Glaurung's in his great cunning.



*Well, we really don't know about Ancalagon's spell casting ability do we?

We can assume he had it though.

And really, for the record, I was just presenting evidence, not an opinion....

These 'Versus' threads are too speculative in my opinion.*


----------

